

WebGL bookcase - patrickaljord
http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/webgl-bookcase/

======
5hoom
This is a really nice example of what WebGL can do, but am I the only one who
finds it really visually noisy? I play a lot of fast 3d games but this still
made my eyes ache after a few spins up & down the spiral.

Make it less visually violent and this could be a winner :)

